# Best Khaki Pants



## captainjz16 (Nov 20, 2005)

Besides Bills, what other brands of Khakis do you prefer? I personally wear flat front. Ive been looking around, and havent found anything i really like...i thought JAB's had a terrible fit.
thanks


----------



## Jeremy Grey (May 17, 2006)

Try the Charleston khakis here.

https://www.hunterandcoggins.com/berle.htm

They're pretty good.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Banana Republic's khakis, particularly the winter ones, can be nice, especially if you're after a slimmer fit.


----------



## DD MacDonald (Jan 26, 2005)

Has anybody tried Cordings?


----------



## zarathustra (Aug 24, 2006)

I have to agree with Doc. As much as i try not to buy from there... they really do fit me the best. 

Lands End were not bad, but i had to spend 50 bucks each in tailoring them. Whats the point of that?


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

Brooks Brothers clark fit non iron and their more expensive dress khakis are quite nice.


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

The other khakis may be nice, but none are the quality of Bill's. You get what you pay for in this case. I have some Bill's that are are 10 plus years old and show no wear. Every store that I shop that sells Bill's and berle products comments that there is NO comparrison. I am sure that I will get beat up over this comment, but this is true. I bought a pair of Charleston Reds this summer and will not wear them. a waste. I bought the Bill's equivalent and love 'em.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Ralph Lauren made a dead on pair of WWII repros for his RR collection.

WWII impressions makes a very good reproduction that has the sturdy cramerton cloth and the flat feld seams like those I have on my originals.


----------



## cbird (Oct 27, 2006)

Filson makes excellent khaki pants - very durable and comfortable. Their safari cloth versions are probably similar in material to most Bill's, while the shelter cloth is a little thicker. 
The very best I've had is the Ventile pants from Normandy and Monroe. The Ventile seems like a summerweight cotton, but when it gets windy and wet it protects the skin like substantial wool pants. It is even used to make Arctic parkas and tents. Unfortunately Normandy and Monroe no longer offer them.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

I personally don't care for Bills, they are too baggy and the rise is way to long for my taste. I know it's a matter of fit and comfort, but BBs makes darn good khakis.


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

The Broken-in Chinos from J. Crew in regular fit are slimmer than Bill's. Also a nice hand right from the start.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

I don't like them as much as Bills, but these Orvis twills are a steal right now:


----------



## Sgt_Strider (Oct 10, 2006)

DocHolliday said:


> Banana Republic's khakis, particularly the winter ones, can be nice, especially if you're after a slimmer fit.


What do you mean by winter ones?


----------



## lifersfc (Aug 5, 2006)

For anyone who likes a slimmer fit - Incotex. Once you try them you won't want any other trousers.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Sgt_Strider said:


> What do you mean by winter ones?


Ones made of heavier cloth, available in winter.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

familyman bought some from Buzz Rickson of Japan that he said he really likes.


----------



## theoldguard (Mar 13, 2006)

As I have said before, Bills changed their cloth considerably and the change, to me, is for the worse. I have a new pair of Docker K1's. Those are good material, and I don't find that they fall as low on the waist as some have maintained here in the forum. 
A question, please: How does the sizing run on the Buzz Rickson khakis? They only go up to 35. I am a 35/36, so I might be able to wear them. I have heard nothing but good about the Ricksons.


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

rm williams flat front khakis take some beating the weight of cloth is good and the quality of construction is excellent, in fact most products supplied by rm williams are superb, boots, moleskin trousers and jeans, and khakis I would highly reccomend> www.rmwilliams.com.au


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Other than Bill's, my choice woulf be BB's Clarks Advantage chinos...the fit and finish is excellent and, at this point, they seem to wear better than even my Bill's.


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

crs said:


> I don't like them as much as Bills, but these Orvis twills are a steal right now:


How are these cut, CRS?


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

smr said:


> How are these cut, CRS?


I would say they are closer to the BB than Bills. I paid $19 during the summer, bought khaki and stone. Good deal. Fabric made in USA, but sewn in Dominican Republic.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Buffalo said:


> I personally don't care for Bills, they are too baggy and the rise is way to long for my taste. I know it's a matter of fit and comfort, but BBs makes darn good khakis.


so you wear your pants at your hips?


----------



## LeicaLad (Nov 5, 2006)

*Buzz + Mountain Khakis*

The quality of the Buzz Rickson is essentially superlative. The photos above are from this thread: https://supertalk.superfuture.com/showthread.php?t=16797&highlight=Buzz+Rickson

I recommend reading the entire thread, as it is an excellent overall review, along with detailed photos. The key observation is that these truly are reproductions, meaning that they are very high rise. These are NOT hip-huggers. But anything made by BR will be right at the top of your quality possessions.

I would also suggest, as my favorite all-around khakis, the Original Mountain Pant from Mountain Khaki. Their web site is: https://www.mountainkhakis.com/handler.cfm?cat_id=19807&cat_id=19883&cat_id=19886&prod_id=1000

I have both the Mountain Pant and the Teton Twills. Construction quality is outstanding on both models. The only difference is the weight of the canvas duck. Given that I'm out in the boonies, so to speak, I am very fond of the heavier pant. The gusset crotch and twin right pockets are both very nice touches.

There is a heavier model, The Alpine Utility Pant, but I'm not fond of the utility pocket. The material is the same weight as the Mountain Pant, but has double layer knees, etc. Okay for some, but not my taste.

I find they fit true to size and don't shrink, even when tossed in a hot dryer. These are an excellent product.

Cheers.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

Untilted said:


> so you wear your pants at your hips?


yes, about 2-3 inches below belly button. It's what is comfortable for me.


----------



## Sgt_Strider (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey guys, which two colours would you recommend for khakis?


----------



## vance edwards (Nov 8, 2010)

I believe that DD MacDonald has asked an appropriate question at this season: What about the cording? Indeed, the cord is an appropriate fall and winter trouser. Yet the search for a well fitted cord that retains is shape and fit is ongoing for the well dressed fellow. Does anyone have any direction to offer this searcher?


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Buffalo said:


> I personally don't care for Bills, they are too baggy and the rise is way to long for my taste. I know it's a matter of fit and comfort, but BBs makes darn good khakis.


Try the JCrew Bowery Pant. I have a couple, and I like the fit very much. Based on your dislikes of the Bills, I think you might be happy.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Trenditional said:


> Try the JCrew Bowery Pant. I have a couple, and I like the fit very much. Based on your dislikes of the Bills, I think you might be happy.


+1... the Bowery in the classic fit is what I'm wearing right now, and it's a very trim and well-fitting pant, especially for the price (about $70).

The Bills material is nice, but the fit is just so dumpy and awful - I've relegated mine to hiking or other utility use (as they ARE durable and deep-pocketed).

If you're willing to spend $300, I'll second an earlier poster's recommendation of Incotex 

DH


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome, I see that was your first post. 
It pains me to do this but I most offer a correction. Mac Donald was referring to the firm of Cordings and a trouser like this, https://www.cordings.co.uk/menswear/trousers/flat-front-chinos/flat-front-chino-trouser-cream.html. 
On the subject of Corduroy I am of the belief it is a matter of weight, wale and how the trousers are styled. You can see an example of weight and wale here https://www.brisbanemoss.co.uk/fabrics.asp?qual=COR00 I would say like moleskin there are not a great number of producers of the fabric itself.



vance edwards said:


> I believe that DD MacDonald has asked an appropriate question at this season: What about the cording? Indeed, the cord is an appropriate fall and winter trouser. Yet the search for a well fitted cord that retains is shape and fit is ongoing for the well dressed fellow. Does anyone have any direction to offer this searcher?


----------



## tlocke (Jan 9, 2010)

I second the endorsement of Teton Twills by Mountainkhakis. Great fit for my body (shorter rise than Bill's), very durable and comfortable canvas fabric and high quality workmanship. These are excellent weekend trousers, but they are pretty casual. I wouldn't pair them with a jacket, for example.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Agree with you about the Slim fit washed cotton incotex. But for me, The AG cotton chino in 4 colors fit like a pair of your most comfortable jeans. This is my go to Chino for casual wear. Not for a tie but could be worn with a jacket and definitely with a sweater.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Dhaller said:


> +1... the Bowery in the classic fit is what I'm wearing right now, and it's a very trim and well-fitting pant, especially for the price (about $70).
> 
> The Bills material is nice, but the fit is just so dumpy and awful - I've relegated mine to hiking or other utility use (as they ARE durable and deep-pocketed).
> 
> ...


You can get Incotex on line for under $150/pair or on sale at Barneys or NM right now and in spring.


----------



## Bill on Capitol Hill (Sep 7, 2010)

Another vote for the J. Crew Bowery.


----------



## 77Pat (Dec 14, 2008)

I have only tried the Banana Republic Khakis and JCrew Essential Khaki Classic Fit and I prefer the JCrew pants. They are actually some of the best fitting pants i own.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Big fan of J. Crew Essential Chinos in both Classic and Urban Slim fit. Bills are much better made...but I find myself reaching for the J. Crews more often. They fit very nicely.


----------

